# مين قبل كدا راح كوبري التقيمات ؟!! ^..^



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*† سلام ونعمة †

طبعا كلكم سمعتوا عن كوبري قصر النيل
وعن كوبري 6 اكتوبر 
وعن كوبري استني اللي هو استانلي:t33:

بس اول مره تسمعوا عن كوبري التقيمات
ولا تعرفوا موجود فين مش زح كلامي ؟:fun_lol:
انا هقولكم كوبري التقيمات دا فين 
وترحوه منين ,,,
بصوا انتوا توقفوا جوجل وتقولوله فاضي ياسطي
اكيد هيبقا فاضي:t13:
فتقولوله طيب واديني منتدي الكنيسة
اول ماتوصلوا للمنتدي تدخلوا علي حاجه اسمها الموضوعات
ودي بتبقي علي ايديك اليمين وانت داخل:110105~127:
المهم اول ماتوصل للموضوعات
 خبط علي اي موضوع فيهم وادخل وششش كدا:big62:
 وبعدين  تنزل تحت شوية كدا في اخر الموضوع هتلاقي حاجه اسمها التقيمات
وحمدله علي سلامتك ههههه**:01FDAB~189:**
المهم اللي عايزة اسألكم فيه
عمركم كنتوا كوبري تقيمات ؟؟
مش فاهمين حاجه مني صح **:smil4:*

*:12F616~137:**






يعني انا مثلا ساعات ابقا قاعده في المنتدي كدا  لا بيا ولا عليا
بلاقي جالي تقييم طبعا انا بنشكح بقا وبتبقا ابتسامتي من الودن دي للودن دي برضو اصلي انا ببتسم علي جنب:big68:
وبقعد اقول في عقل بالي اكيد شاركت مشاركة عجبت حد ولا نزلت موضوع حاز علي اعجاب حد ورشقني تقييم:smil12:
المهم بروح اشوف بقا التقييم علي ايه ومكتوب فيه ايه..
الاقي ال خير اللهم ماجعله خير
واحد  بعتلي  يقولي "خليلي التقييم دا معاكي عقبال ماروح  
مش عارفه اقييم مين ضروري وارجع اخده منك ":thnk0001:
ولا الاقي واحده بعتالي تقييم
 وبتقولي " علي فكرة التقييم دا مش ليكي انا بس اتزنقت في تقييم مهم قولت افك زنقتي فيكي ":dance:

وخد من المرار الطافح دا بقا كتيرر:a82:

السؤال هنا بقا عشان مطولش عليكم "علي اساس اني مطولتش يعني " ههههه
♣ياتري عمرك كنت كوبري تقييمات زيي ؟
♣ياتري عملت حد كوبري تقيمات زي ماتعمل فيا ؟
♣ياتري عمرك قيمت حد  لانه صاحبك مثلا فاقيمته مجامله  مع ان موضوعه مش عجبك؟
♣ياتري انت من الناس اللي بتمشي في المنتدي توزع تقيمات يمين وشمال ولا حريص في تقيماتك ومش بتطلعها غير للي يستحقها فعلا ؟
♣ياتري عمرك بعت تقييم بالغط لحد او جالك تقييم بالغلط من حد ؟
 طيب ياتري انا استاهل كام تقييم عالموضوع العبقري دا  ؟ 
:new6::new6:


*بس ياجماعه بعتذر لو كنت طولت عليكم
وبتنمني اشوف اجابتكم عن الاسئله لو تكرمتوا يعني:flowers:
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*أولا بعت ليكى تقييم
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*بالنسبه لتقييماتى 
وبأمانه
لسببان
1- عجبنى الموضوع فعلا من وجهه نظرى وممكن لا يعجب آخر
2- ممكن الموضوع لا يستحق التقييم لكن لأن العضو جديد مثلا وعاوز مؤازره وتشجيع

التقييمات آمانه فعلا .... وليست للصداقه أو غيره

فكره موضوعك فعلا جميله جداااااا

*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2013)

* كوبري التقيمات

موجود فى امبابه وليس فى جوجل
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*وبتقولي " علي فكرة التقييم دا مش ليكي انا بس اتزنقت في تقييم مهم قولت افك زنقتي فيكي ":dance:
خير اللهم ما اجعله خير باتو اللى بتقول كدا 
استغفرك ياربى واتوب اليك 
ياما عملتيها فيا يابت ولا نسيتى تقيمينى وتكتبيلى نفس الجملة فى التقييم 
قال علشان تقييمى حد 
وجاية تدينا اشعار دلوقتى *
*♣ياتري عملت حد كوبري تقيمات زي ماتعمل فيا ؟
الصراحة لا 
معملتش بس اتعمل فيا  ومنك ههههه 
♣ياتري عمرك قيمت حد  لانه صاحبك مثلا فاقيمته مجامله  مع ان موضوعه مش عجبك؟
نو ان مكنش موضوعه يعجبنى او المشاركة مش بقيمه 
الا فى حالة واحدة لو قافل البروفايل وعاوزة اقوله حاجة 
بستسهل واخبطه تقييم 
♣ياتري انت من الناس اللي بتمشي في المنتدي توزع تقيمات يمين وشمال ولا حريص في تقيماتك ومش بطلعها غير للي يستحقها فعلا ؟
الاول مكنتش ببعت زى دلوقتى 
بس دلوقتى ايدى بقت فرطة ههههههه *
*♣ياتري عمرك بعت تقييم بالغط لحد او جالك تقييم بالغلط من حد ؟
لا محصلتش معايا لسة 
طيب ياتري انا استاهل كام تقييم عالموضوع العبقري دا  ؟ 
الصراحة الصراحة تستاهلى مليون تقييم يابت على الموضوع الجميل ده 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*بااااااااتو الحقينى انا واقعة فى مشكلة جامدة 
جيت اقيمك منفعشى لانى لسة مقيماكى 
كدا هطر اقيم حد علشان اقيمك 
واحنا لسة بنكلم على كوبرى التقييمات 
اعمل ايه شورى عليا ينوبك ثواب 
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ايه يابنتي انتي تايهه والا ايه ايه كوبري التقيمات ده
العنوان غلط ياماما هههههههههه

بصي ياقرده حلوه قرده دي صح
انا مابقيمش غير لما يكون الموضوع يستاهل 
مابيفرقش معايا مين اللي كاتبه
ولا محصلش معايا ان جالي تقييم غلط
وبالنسبه انك تستاهلي نقيملك موضوعك بصراحه لا ههههههه
طب خلاص ماتزعليش هاقيمك المره دي
عشان احنا اخوات بس​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*حبى اخيرا هقيمك هههههههه 
بصراحة اجابة موكى على موضوع عضوين 
تحفة كان لازم اقيمها 
انا قولت اقولك علشان افهمك هههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بااااااااتو الحقينى انا واقعة فى مشكلة جامدة
> جيت اقيمك منفعشى لانى لسة مقيماكى
> كدا هطر اقيم حد علشان اقيمك
> واحنا لسة بنكلم على كوبرى التقييمات
> ...


ياحول الله يارب وانا بتكلم في ايه من الصبح بس ياربي
اهو استاذ النهيسي فوقك
وروزا تحتك
اتصرفي فكي زنقتك وقيمي اي حد فيهم
وبعدين قيميني
بعد كدا نبقا نشوف حل لموضوع التقيمات دا :new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *بالنسبه لتقييماتى
> وبأمانه
> لسببان
> 1- عجبنى الموضوع فعلا من وجهه نظرى وممكن لا يعجب آخر
> ...


تعيش استاذي ربنا يخليك يارب متشكرا خالص بجد
علي تشجيعك ليا

وكلام حضرتك صح
ان احيانا بقييم اعضاء جدد من باب التشجيع
واحيانا بقيمهم برضو لان مواضيعهم بتبقا عجبتتني
شكرا جدا استاذي نورت:flowers:​


النهيسى قال:


> *أولا بعت ليكى تقييم
> هههههههههههههه
> *​


يااااااااااه يااستاذي اما بتحرجني بكرم حضرتك
ربنا يخليك يارب:t16:​


النهيسى قال:


> * كوبري التقيمات
> 
> موجود فى امبابه وليس فى جوجل
> *​


انا اما سألت قالولي موجود في جوجل هههههههههه
شكلهم ضحكوا عليا:love34:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وبتقولي " علي فكرة التقييم دا مش ليكي انا بس اتزنقت في تقييم مهم قولت افك زنقتي فيكي ":dance:
> خير اللهم ما اجعله خير باتو اللى بتقول كدا
> استغفرك ياربى واتوب اليك
> ياما عملتيها فيا يابت ولا نسيتى تقيمينى وتكتبيلى نفس الجملة فى التقييم
> ...


هو انتي مابتستريش ابدا
اومال اصحاب ايه وبتنجان ايه بس ههههههههه
بابنتي صدقيني ساعات ببقا عايزة اقييم حد ضروري
ومش بعرف اقيمه وبضطر اتصرف 
الحق عليا اني بفكر فيكي يعني
وبقول انتي اولي من الغريب وبشيل عندك تقييم استبن:smil13:

وبعدين فين ايديك الفرطة دي
مابشوفهاش يعني:t33:

نورتي ياروري:flowers:​


روزا فكري قال:


> ايه يابنتي انتي تايهه والا ايه ايه كوبري التقيمات ده
> العنوان غلط ياماما هههههههههه
> 
> بصي ياقرده حلوه قرده دي صح
> ...


يعني مقيمالي عشان اخوات بس
مش عشان الموضوع عبقري هههههههههههه

بس متزعليش انا ممكن ابعتلك تقييم بلغلط
وبدل ماقولك حلو اوي ياروزا اقولك حلو اوي يارورو:t33:
نورتي يااخت  ياقرده:flowers:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبى اخيرا هقيمك هههههههه
> بصراحة اجابة موكى على موضوع عضوين
> تحفة كان لازم اقيمها
> انا قولت اقولك علشان افهمك هههههههه *​


بالذمة قيمتيها عشان تحفه ولا عشان تعرفي تقيميني:t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو انتي مابتستريش ابدا
> اومال اصحاب ايه وبتنجان ايه بس ههههههههه
> بابنتي صدقيني ساعات ببقا عايزة اقييم حد ضروري
> ومش بعرف اقيمه وبضطر اتصرف
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون امال ايه انتى عارفانى اموت فى الفضايح والجرس 
لا لو كدا انا موافقة ابقى كوبرى هههههههههه 
بزمتك ايدى مش فرطة يخونك يابت 
ده نورك ياختشى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بالذمة قيمتيها عشان تحفه ولا عشان تعرفي تقيميني:t33:​


*بذمتى علشان مشاركتها تحفة وعجبتى جدا 
واطلعى منها انتى يا حريقة هههههههههه 
وبعدين الحق عليا :ranting:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون امال ايه انتى عارفانى اموت فى الفضايح والجرس
> لا لو كدا انا موافقة ابقى كوبرى هههههههههه
> بزمتك ايدى مش فرطة يخونك يابت
> ...


ههههههههههههه
مش هقولك اسراري تاني

انا تقريبا من ساعه ماجيت المنتدي
انتي مقيمتنيش غير مرة ولا مرتين بالكتير
وفي الاعياد كمان:beee:
​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بذمتى علشان مشاركتها تحفة وعجبتى جدا
> واطلعى منها انتى يا حريقة هههههههههه
> وبعدين الحق عليا :ranting:
> *​


لالا خلاص 
هي مشاركتها تحفه تحفه:t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> مش هقولك اسراري تاني
> * لا هتقولى متقدريش تخبى عليا
> انا واثقة من كدا
> ...


*ايون كدا ناس مبتجيش غير بالعين السودا صحيح 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون كدا ناس مبتجيش غير بالعين السودا صحيح
> *​


مكنوش تقييم دول بقا اللي هتزليني بيهم:love34:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مكنوش تقييم دول بقا اللي هتزليني بيهم:love34:​


*مكنوش وتقييم لا انتى حالتك ميتسكتش عليها 
جمع مع مفرد هههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مكنوش وتقييم لا انتى حالتك ميتسكتش عليها
> جمع مع مفرد هههههههه
> *​


يابنتي انتي مدرستيش نحو قبل كدا ولا ايه:t33:​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*بنسبالى التقييييم امانة للحاجة اللى بتشد انتبيهى بجد
حتى لو كان صاحب الموضوع بيكرهنى فممكن اكتب قى التقيم
كلمتين كويسين مظبوطين 
لالا لالالا انا مش بقيم كدا وخلاص 
ممكن تلاقينى لواتزنقت فى تقييييم
لشخص تلاقنى بدور على حاجة تشدنى
بالفعل عشان اقيم 
وتقيم من القلب مش تقيم اى كلام وخلاص
لا مبعتش تقيم بالغلط
بس ممكن يكون مقلب فرفشة فى حد بتعتبرة شخص
عزيز جداااا عليا اوووووووووووى 
موضوعك رووووووووعة اختى واثقة 
هروح الف لفة كدا حلوة على اى حاجة تشدنى
واقيم وبعدين ارجع اقييييم موضوعك العبقري دا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش بقولك انا واد مصيبة
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بنسبالى التقييييم امانة للحاجة اللى بتشد انتبيهى بجد
> حتى لو كان صاحب الموضوع بيكرهنى فممكن اكتب قى التقيم
> كلمتين كويسين مظبوطين
> لالا لالالا انا مش بقيم كدا وخلاص
> ...


انا نفسي افهم ايه موضوع الكره معاك:dntknw:

بس ماعلينا
بشكرك علي ردك ياسمير
وكويس انك بتقييم للحاجه اللي بتشدك وبس

مش مهم تقيمني انا راضية :t33:

ربنا يباركك:flowers:​


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع حلو وبامانه كنت امبارح بحكي فيه وكنت ناوي اعمل موضوع عن التقييمات ..ماعلينا
سمعت في نهاية السنه هناك حساب على التقييم اديت كام واخذت كام يعني زي الكوره سجلت كم هدف وعليك كم هدف
واللي يطلع مطلوب ينزلو درجه بالعضويه 
يعني يمكن عضو مبارك يرجع نشيط او مش عضو اصلا ويروح يدور على منتدى ثاني 
خلاص خلصت
ولي عوده


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع حلو وبامانه كنت امبارح بحكي فيه وكنت ناوي اعمل موضوع عن التقييمات ..ماعلينا
> سمعت في نهاية السنه هناك حساب على التقييم اديت كام واخذت كام يعني زي الكوره سجلت كم هدف وعليك كم هدف
> واللي يطلع مطلوب ينزلو درجه بالعضويه
> يعني يمكن عضو مبارك يرجع نشيط او مش عضو اصلا ويروح يدور على منتدى ثاني
> ...


ياخبر استاذ هشام معقولة فكرت في نفس الفكرة
يامحاسن التقيمات:t33:

عموما مش مهم مين اللي كتب الموضوع
المهم ان الاسئله توصل لكل المنتدي
ونشوف اراء الاعضاء فيها

طبعا موضوع حساب نقاط التقييم اللي بتبقا في اخر السنة
دي مزحه مش كدا:smil12:

منتظرينك استاذي
ونورتنا:flowers:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 نوفمبر 2013)

اة فاكر مرة 
واحد صاحبي عملها معاي 
بس انا قولت انا مش كوبري 
وبعت لة رسالة خاصة 
وفهمتة انا فاهمة 
موضوع رائع 
تسلم افكارك الللي تتوزن بالذهب 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اة فاكر مرة
> واحد صاحبي عملها معاي
> بس انا قولت انا مش كوبري
> وبعت لة رسالة خاصة
> ...


ياسيدي كوبري كوبري
هو حد طايل
دا رزق بترفضه ليه بس:t33::t33:

تعيش ربنا يخليك
مشتكرا خالص
نورت:flowers:​


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2013)

بالنسبه للتقييمات بصراحه شخصيا مش معاكي في وجهة النظر المطروحه
بتحديد التقييم واعد للعشره عشاناقييم مشاركه او موضوع
عن نفسي اشوف التقييمات وضعت للتواصل وابداء الاعجاب والاهتمام واكثر الاحيان للتشجيع بالاستمرار بالعطاء
قصدي لماذا البخل بالتقييم وكأن البعض بطلع من جيبه عشان يعطف علينا 
وفي ناس بيقلك انا تقييمي غالي وزوروني بالسنه مره ومحطش تقييم الا عن اقتناع ودرايه بمكنونات الامور الفلسفيه الملحميه لتدارك الوضع القائم على اسس فنيه وابداعيه لتطوير المواهب والسير قدما نحو الهاويه
كلام فارغ 
بس كلمة حق
احلى ما في التقييم مش التقييم نفسه لكن العبارات الموجوده فيه 
وغالبا ماتكون رساله خاصه فها معاني المحبه


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا نفسي افهم ايه موضوع الكره معاك:dntknw:
> دا قصدى بموضوع الكره
> 
> 
> ...


*ويباركك يارب بجد*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بالنسبه للتقييمات بصراحه شخصيا مش معاكي في وجهة النظر المطروحه
> بتحديد التقييم واعد للعشره عشاناقييم مشاركه او موضوع
> عن نفسي اشوف التقييمات وضعت للتواصل وابداء الاعجاب والاهتمام واكثر الاحيان للتشجيع بالاستمرار بالعطاء
> قصدي لماذا البخل بالتقييم وكأن البعض بطلع من جيبه عشان يعطف علينا
> ...


وانا بحترم وجهه نظر حضرتك جداا
وانا عن نفسي سخية جداا في التقيمات:t33:
لاني مش هاخسر حاجه لو قيمت حد
بالعكس دا فيه ناس بتفرح جدا بالتقييم
يبقا ليه مقييمش الناس اما ممكن تفرح بحاجه بسيطة وفي استطاعتي!

بس عايزة اقول لحضرتك فيه ناس في المنتدي
انا عارفاهم كويس اووووي
مش بيدوا تقييم غير اما يحققوه ويمققوه كويس اوي
من  الكلام اللي في الموضوع او المشاركة اللي قدامهم
عجبهم الكلام يقيموا مش عجبهم
يااما يردوا وخلاص يااما يخرجوا من الموضوع ولا كأنهم شافوه
,,
​


> بس كلمة حق احلى ما في التقييم مش التقييم نفسه لكن العبارات الموجوده فيه
> وغالبا ماتكون رساله خاصه فها معاني المحبه


علي فكرة انا بتجيلي تقيمات كتير فاضية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس عادي كل اللي يجيبوا ربنا كويس:t33:

نورت استاذنا:flowers:​


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2013)

بالتاكيد لكل واحد وجهة نظر بس زي كلامك مش هنخسر حاجه لما نحط تقييم او مشاركه تزرع ابتسامة محبه
بشكرك جدا على موضوعك الشيق والجميل ومناقشتك الفعاله في كل مواضيعك اللي بتابعها دائما ماعدا الاخراني بتاع العضوين عدا على خير 
نكتفي ب3 تقييمات هنا 
الرب يبارككم جميعا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بالتاكيد لكل واحد وجهة نظر بس زي كلامك مش هنخسر حاجه لما نحط تقييم او مشاركه تزرع ابتسامة محبه
> بشكرك جدا على موضوعك الشيق والجميل ومناقشتك الفعاله في كل مواضيعك اللي بتابعها دائما ماعدا الاخراني بتاع العضوين عدا على خير
> نكتفي ب3 تقييمات هنا
> الرب يبارككم جميعا


انا اللي بشكر حضرتك علي مرورك وتفاعلك في الموضوع 
وعلي التقيمات:smil12:
ويسعدني ان حضرتك تتابع مواضيعي المتواضعه

وعلي فكرة موضوعي الاخراني دا
لطيف وخفيف وظريف:smil12:​ 
ربنا يباركك:flowers:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*إنتى كدة ما كتبتيش على تقييمات الغرض منها رسالة مش تقييم

لأ و ما أقولكيش الرسائل بأة شكلها إيه 

واحد يقول : شوفى البيئة اللى إنتى جاية منها

واحد تانى : صباح الفل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

______________________________
بس أنا بأقيم لما مشاركة تعجبنى أوى

و أحيانا أقيم كل اللى دخلوا فى موضوع أنا عاملاه

___________________________
حصل معايا إنى كنت كوبرى تقييم عادى هههههههههههههههههههههههه


*


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 نوفمبر 2013)

بصي  بقي .. انا احياناً  بعمل تقييمات مش لأن الموضوع عجبني 


بعمله علشان اشجع صاحبه


برد بيه علي تقييم حد


بستخدمه كرسائل خاصة قصيدة
ديه بعملها كتييييييير أوي ^_^

حد  قيمني قبل كدا فأقيمه
نظام هات و خود يعني ^_^

اكون عايز اقيم حد بس مش عارف بسبب اني قايمته اخر واحد فبقيم اي حد
تقدري تعتبري ده اعتراف^_^


بس المشكلة ان موبيلي صعب فيه التقييم
لأن موبيلي نص تاتش و نص كي بورد

يعني الشاشة صغيييييرة جدااااااا

و التقييم صغنووووون جدا


علشان كدا تلاقي تقييماتي قليلة

مش بُخل ... بس ظروف ^_^​


----------



## mary naeem (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
لم محبرتش الكوبري دا بصراحة
بس دمك زي السكر
ربنا يحافظ عليكي


----------



## soul & life (24 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوعك جميل خالص  ههههه تصدقى انا ساعات بشوف النقاط دى واقول هى دى لزمتها ايه وحكاية التقييمات دى يا ترى ليها حساب ولا دى حاجة كده يعنى  معرفش ومبتفرقش معايا كتير
اى موضوع بيعجبنى بحط تقييم لطن لو مدخلش دماغى ابدا نيفر استحالة ههههههههههه
معرفش احط تقييم كده  لازم يكون فى اعجاب فعلا بالموضوع او عجببتنى المشاركة وعاوزة اقول جملة مثلا للعضو ةمش حابة اكتبها فى البروفيل
لكن من موضوعك يا بتول من هنا ورايح هبتدى ادقق فى تقييماتى  اللى رايحة واللى جاية
تعيشى وتهيسى حبيبتى قصدى تكتبى  ياقمر طبعا الموضوع ده اتكتب الساعة الخامسة فجرا مثلا


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*فكرة رائعة كانت غايبة عنى ....

كنت باتزنق كتير فى تقييم شخص ومعرفش

هابتدى انفذها ..... والبركة فى موضوعك​*


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مش بقيم غير اللى بشوفة  جميل من وجهة نظرى
ممكن تحصل استثنئات منكرش عشان عاوز اقيم حاجة عجبتنى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتى كدة ما كتبتيش على تقييمات الغرض منها رسالة مش تقييم
> 
> لأ و ما أقولكيش الرسائل بأة شكلها إيه
> 
> ...


تصدقي ياايرو صح 
في ناس بتستعمل التقييم كارسالة 
يسلم بقا يصبح يمسي يطمن كله شغال يامعلم:smile02

طيب ياتري بتقيمي اللي دخلوا مواضيعك ليه
ياتري اعجاب بمشاركاتهم
ولا شكر لانهم ردوا عليكي في موضوعك
ولا يكونش رشوة عشان يدخلوا موضوعاتك عللي طول:smile02

وبعدين انتي بتقولي علي نفسك كوبري
وعاتي ومبسوطة اوي كدا
هههههههههههه

بجد نورتي ياايرو
وشكرا عالتقييم
نردهولك قريب اشالله:smile02

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بقييم اللى يستاهل اذا كان رد او موضوع وبقوله فى التقييم 
لكن حد عايزه اقوله حاجه مثلا او ارد عليه ومش عايزه اكتب مشاركه 
فبقيمه واقوله فى التقييم  
لكن ما اعتقدش انى كنت كوبرى لحد
لكن مره واحده قيمت مشاركه وكان مش عاجبها مشاركتى 
وردت عليا فى التقييم بعكسها تماما 
فوجئت  بصراحه الاسهل انها تكتب مشاركه مش تدينى تقييم 
 فأنا كمان دورت لها على مواضيع مالقيتش  فى الاخر لقيت لها رد 
فروحت قيمتها ورديت عليها ومن ساعتها ماجتش ناحيتى خالص 
بجد موضوع جميل جدا وتستاهلى التقييم  مش مجامله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> بصي  بقي .. انا احياناً  بعمل تقييمات مش لأن الموضوع عجبني
> 
> 
> بعمله علشان اشجع صاحبه
> ...


بص بقا تقولي بُخل تقولي ظروف تقولي جوابات
انا ماليش فيه ليا عندك تقييم  
مقيوم قصدي مفهوم:smile02

وبعدين انت بتستعمل التقييم كارساله خاصة؟
طيب ماهو ربنا موسعها عليك ياخي
ومديلك بروفايل طويل عريض
وخاص عريض طويل
اتكلم فيهم براحتك
دا حتي التقييم مابيشلش كلمتين علي بعض
اوعي تكون بخيل في الكلام كمان ياكيمو:smile02

بجد نورت ياكيمو
وشكرا عالتقييم اللي مقيمتهوش:smile02​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لم محبرتش الكوبري دا بصراحة
> بس دمك زي السكر
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي


ويارب متجربي احساس وحش اوي ياماري:smile02

ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي دا من زوقك بس صدقيني
ربنا يسعدك يارب ويحافظ عليكي
نورتيني يامرمر:t25:​ 


soul & life قال:


> موضوعك جميل خالص  ههههه تصدقى انا ساعات بشوف النقاط دى واقول هى دى لزمتها ايه وحكاية التقييمات دى يا ترى ليها حساب ولا دى حاجة كده يعنى  معرفش ومبتفرقش معايا كتير
> اى موضوع بيعجبنى بحط تقييم لطن لو مدخلش دماغى ابدا نيفر استحالة ههههههههههه
> معرفش احط تقييم كده  لازم يكون فى اعجاب فعلا بالموضوع او عجببتنى المشاركة وعاوزة اقول جملة مثلا للعضو ةمش حابة اكتبها فى البروفيل
> لكن من موضوعك يا بتول من هنا ورايح هبتدى ادقق فى تقييماتى  اللى رايحة واللى جاية
> تعيشى وتهيسى حبيبتى قصدى تكتبى  ياقمر طبعا الموضوع ده اتكتب الساعة الخامسة فجرا مثلا


اهو دا الكلام يانيفو
شايفين هي وبتقول نيفر ياسلااام:08:

لالا صدقيني يانيفو ظلمتيني
انا كتبت الموضوع دا وانا بتعشي
كانت الساعه 3 الصبح تقريبا:smile02

نورتي يانونتي بجد:t25::t25:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فكرة رائعة كانت غايبة عنى ....
> 
> كنت باتزنق كتير فى تقييم شخص ومعرفش
> 
> هابتدى انفذها ..... والبركة فى موضوعك​*


طيب يابابا امانه عليك لو اتزنقت في تقييم كدا ولا كدا
انا موجوده وعندي فكة تقيمات:smile02

صدقيني مرور حضرتك في الموضوع شرف ليا
وتعليق حضرتك فخر ليا
اما تقييمك يابابا دا كتير عليا

ربنا يخليك يارب ويباركك&#134;&#134;†​


grges monir قال:


> انا مش بقيم غير اللى بشوفة  جميل من وجهة نظرى
> ممكن تحصل استثنئات منكرش عشان عاوز اقيم حاجة عجبتنى


اوبااااااا
انا موصلنيش منك تقييم
يبقا انا موضوعي مش جميل:act31:

شكرا ياجرجس نورت صدقني
وشكرا عالتقييم اللي مقيمتهوش​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> انا بقييم اللى يستاهل اذا كان رد او موضوع وبقوله فى التقييم
> لكن حد عايزه اقوله حاجه مثلا او ارد عليه ومش عايزه اكتب مشاركه
> فبقيمه واقوله فى التقييم
> لكن ما اعتقدش انى كنت كوبرى لحد
> ...


هي مين دي هاه هاه هاه 
قوليلي ومش هقول لحد:smile02

تسلميلي ياماريا ربنا يخليكي ليا
نورتي ياحبيبتي:t25:​


----------



## geegoo (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ما حصلش معايا موضوع الكوبري ده ...
أو يمكن حصل بس اللي عمله كان ذوق كفاية انه ما يقولش في وشي 
بس عموما الموضوع لا يخلو من المجاملة أحيانا علشان نكون صريحين
الفكرة انه أي حاجة يساء استخدامها تفقد معناها 
و أنا مع فكرة استخدام التقييم للتشجيع و ده غالبا مع الناس الجديدة
لكن العتاولة  بتلاقي مشاركاتهم و مواضيعهم بتشدني أقيمهم ... بس فعلا بيبقي عن اعجاب و تقدير للمشاركة أو الموضوع ....
موضوع جميل فعلا علشان لفت نظري لحاجات و آراء كتير ...
شكرا يا واثقة علي الدعوة الجميلة ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بص بقا تقولي بُخل تقولي ظروف تقولي جوابات
> انا ماليش فيه ليا عندك تقييم
> مقيوم قصدي مفهوم:smile02
> 
> ...





ممكن استخدمه في سوال علي حد 

حاجت كدا

الصراحت بكسل ادخل بروفيل

و اختار رسالةخاصتة

و اكتب عنوان

و انسق الرسالة



شغلانة .. مش كدا ولا ايه

و بالنسبت للتقييم الي انا معملتهوش

اوعدك .. اوعدك اول مدخل من علي اللاب


مش هعملهولك :smile02​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> ما حصلش معايا موضوع الكوبري ده ...
> أو يمكن حصل بس اللي عمله كان ذوق كفاية انه ما يقولش في وشي
> بس عموما الموضوع لا يخلو من المجاملة أحيانا علشان نكون صريحين
> الفكرة انه أي حاجة يساء استخدامها تفقد معناها
> ...


بجد انا صدقت اما قولت ان اي مشاركة لحضرتك
بتكون قوية جداا

كلام حضرتك مظبوط استاذي وانا اؤيدك فيه طبعا

اكيد انا اللي اشكر حضرتك علي مرورك وتفاعلك في الموضوع
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ممكن استخدمه في سوال علي حد
> 
> حاجت كدا
> 
> ...


دا انت كسول اوي بقا ياكيمو
محسسني انك هتقوم من مكانك وتعمل كل الحاجات دي
مش هتعملها وانت قاعد مرحرح بتكة واحده من الماوس
شوفت مرحرح وتكة دي:smile02

ومش عايزة منك تقيمات اصلا:act31:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> السؤال هنا بقا عشان مطولش عليكم "علي اساس اني مطولتش يعني " ههههه
> 
> خدي رحتك يختي​
> ...




*اديني تكرمت وجاوبت
مفيش تقييم بقي ,,,​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*موضوعك فكرنى بموضوعى القتشيم ...
لآيّكنى شُكراً 

بس دة كنت باشحت فيه لآيكنة من الزعيم ذات نفسه 
بس معرفش حدوتة الكّبرنة دى ( ان حد يعملنى كوبرى يعنى )
مافيش غير هيوف اللى عملتها معيا ...بس البونية بتكون صريحة معايا
بتكتبها لى وش ( معلش مزنوقة فى تقييم ) 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *موضوعك فكرنى بموضوعى القتشيم ...
> لآيّكنى شُكراً
> 
> بس دة كنت باشحت فيه لآيكنة من الزعيم ذات نفسه
> ...


*بتفكرنى بواحدة صاحبتنا ترزعنى التقييم من هنا *

*وتقولى خلى التقييم ده عندك علشان عاوزة اقييم حد ههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *اديني تكرمت وجاوبت
> مفيش تقييم بقي ,,,​*


بعتلك ياسيدي تقييييم بااي عالناس:smile01

طيب ماتقولنا التقييم دا جالك غلط من مين وكان مكتوب فيه ايه
بحب الفضايح اوي:smile01

شكرا يامايكل علي وجودك 
نورت:t23:​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *موضوعك فكرنى بموضوعى القتشيم ...
> لآيّكنى شُكراً
> 
> بس دة كنت باشحت فيه لآيكنة من الزعيم ذات نفسه
> ...


انا قولت اكيد الفكرة دي عدت علي حضرتك قبل كدا
*بس دة كنت باشحت فيه لآيكنة من الزعيم ذات نفسه *
*بس معرفش حدوتة الكّبرنة دى ( ان حد يعملنى كوبرى يعنى )*

*ماهو يااستاذي حضرتك مش فاهم
ماهو الكوبري دا بيقي واقفين عليه ناس بتشحت برضو:smile01

بس انا بحترم جدا ان اللي يديلك تئييم
يقولك انه مش ليك وبفك بيه زنقه 
مش احسن من اللي يخدعك:smile01

بس ياتري حضرتك معملتش حد كوبري قبل كدا:thnk0001:

نورت جدا استاذي المنتدي بشكل عام
والموضوع بشكل خاص:t23:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بتفكرنى بواحدة صاحبتنا ترزعنى التقييم من هنا *
> 
> *وتقولى خلى التقييم ده عندك علشان عاوزة اقييم حد ههههههه *​


اما صحبتك دي رخمة غلاسة يارورو:smile01​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> بس ياتري حضرتك معملتش حد كوبري قبل كدا:thnk0001:
> نورت جدا استاذي المنتدي بشكل عام
> والموضوع بشكل خاص:t23:*


*مرسيه ع النور العاص :smile01
لأ معلمتش كبارى قبل كدة ... بس ممكن مرة أو أتنين كانوا مجاملة 
لأسباب خاصة - على ما أتذكر كانوا لتشجيع عضو جديد أو عضو غاب عننا على أنه يداوم على الكتابة 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مرسيه ع النور العاص :smile01
> لأ معلمتش كبارى قبل كدة ... بس ممكن مرة أو أتنين كانوا مجاملة
> لأسباب خاصة - على ما أتذكر كانوا لتشجيع عضو جديد أو عضو غاب عننا على أنه يداوم على الكتابة
> 
> *​


اول مرة اعرف اننا لو دمجنا كلمة عام مع خاص هتيدنا عاص:smile01
والنبي حلوة:smile01

امممم يعني التقيمات ممكن تبقا تشجيع , افتقاد , مجاملة
مش بس اعجاب

كويس جداا:t23:
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب ماتقولنا التقييم دا جالك غلط من مين وكان مكتوب فيه ايه
> بحب الفضايح اوي:smile01​





*ربنا ستار حليم يا اخت بتووول :smile01​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *ربنا ستار حليم يا اخت بتووول :smile01​*



ياسيدي عاتشي قول قول محدش واخد باله:smile01​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> دا انت كسول اوي بقا ياكيمو
> محسسني انك هتقوم من مكانك وتعمل كل الحاجات دي
> مش هتعملها وانت قاعد مرحرح بتكة واحده من الماوس
> شوفت مرحرح وتكة دي:smile02
> ...





تكة من الموس ايه بس

بقولك انا علي الموبيل

عرفتي منين اني كسول :smile01

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> تكة من الموس ايه بس
> 
> بقولك انا علي الموبيل
> 
> ...


من التكة:smile01​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> من التكة:smile01​



-____ No Comment ____-​


----------

